# I turned to the Dark Side



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

A bought an Akorn Kamado smoker/Grill. I will use it for small cooks when I don't have time to babysit a smoker.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!! Good luck with it.


----------

